
Grafana v7.0 released: New plugin API, transformations, trace support, and more - netingle
https://grafana.com/blog/2020/05/18/grafana-v7.0-released-new-plugin-architecture-visualizations-transformations-native-trace-support-and-more?source=hn
======
netingle
Tom from Grafana Labs here! Super proud of this release, especially the
tracing support. Let me know if you have any questions?

